

Validate.js: Best validation library period - dham
https://github.com/ansman/validate.js

======
dham
This library works great with Flux Stores and async validation with React. I
was searching far and wide for a good validation library that used plain
Javascript objects and did Async validation. This is it. Documentation is
great.

------
tenken
eh, "asdf" works for "Number of Children" which sounds like it should be an
integer. :/

